# MudracinKeebsfest............. Updated Information



## Keebs

Who'd be interested in a southern/central get together?
April 12, 13 & 14???

Unless someone has a better/different location, this will be held at Soggy Bottom ATV Park, Abbeville, GA.
5966 American Legion Rd Abbeville Georgia 31001
Showers & Restrooms, but primitive camping.  $10 a head whether you stay to eat or come for the whole weekend, this goes to the landowner, flat one time fee.  Last year we shot skeet, rode 4 wheelers and of course ate lots of food!
For those that do not camp, the closest motel/hotel is about 17 miles away, depending on which way you come in/want to go, there are motels in Eastman, Hawkinsville, Cordele, Ashburn and Fitzgerald.

The food situation is the same as other gatherings, community meal on Saturday at lunch, pot luck.


----------



## Hornet22

Me


----------



## mrs. hornet22

too


----------



## mudracing101

Me three, and its Keebsmudfest, dont go changin the name, i'll get confused


----------



## blood on the ground

I neva get invited to thangs like this


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Me three, and its Keebsmudfest, dont go changin the name, i'll get confused


  get it MUDracin - Keebs - Fest!


----------



## Nugefan

blood on the ground said:


> I neva get invited to thangs like this



be glad you don't , they'll just let ya lay in the pasture by haybales if'n ya drank a lil too much....


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> I neva get invited to thangs like this


 duh........... this IS your invite, goofus!


Nugefan said:


> be glad you don't , they'll just let ya lay in the pasture by haybales if'n ya drank a lil too much....


nawww, that's a privilege juss for BBQboss.........I need to send him a message on FB about this!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> I neva get invited to thangs like this



really?!


----------



## Nugefan

Keebs said:


> duh........... this IS your invite, goofus!
> 
> nawww, that's a privilege juss for BBQboss.........I need to send him a message on FB about this!


----------



## stringmusic

I might show up if I ain't killin turkey's that weekend.


----------



## Keebs

stringmusic said:


> I might show up if I ain't killin turkey's that weekend.


I know they're gators around there.................... might be some turkey's too!


----------



## stringmusic

Keebs said:


> I know they're gators around there.................... might be some turkey's too!



Ha! I ain't particular about what I shoot, I just need to shoot somthin'! 


If y'all hear tha Beva blastin' from a radio y'all will know it's me pullin up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Keebs said:


> I know they're gators around there.................... might be some turkey's too!



AND yotes. Dang things howled all night. 
It was a full moon tho.


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND yotes. Dang things howled all night.
> It was a full moon tho.



Sorry, that was me


----------



## mudracing101

stringmusic said:


> Ha! I ain't particular about what I shoot, I just need to shoot somthin'!
> 
> 
> If y'all hear tha Beva blastin' from a radio y'all will know it's me pullin up.



Cant be playin no Beva at the oyster shuckin.


Well maybe just one.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry, that was me


 you told me it was HER!


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> you told me it was HER!



Hey, i howled she answered back, i figured it was game on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Where's this shindig gonna take place?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, i howled she answered back, i figured it was game on.


----------



## Jeff C.

I slept like a baby.....couldn't even hear my heart beat!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

stringmusic said:


> I might show up if I ain't killin turkey's that weekend.




You, killing turkeys???????  





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's this shindig gonna take place?





I dunno, I just need a chaperon . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines

After 10pm spot lights are banned


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Jeff C. said:


> I slept like a baby.....couldn't even hear my heart beat!!


 glad that got fixed.


----------



## Jeff C.

Hooked On Quack said:


> You, killing turkeys???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I just need a chaperon . . .



I'll set you up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mrs. hornet22 said:


> glad that got fixed.



Indeed, although it interfere's wiff my ackyhol intake


----------



## K80

Keebs said:


> Who'd be interested in a southern/central get together?
> April 12, 13 & 14???



You scriminatin on the north or you talkin about a southern/central location?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

K80 said:


> You scriminatin on the north or you talkin about a southern/central location?



location, location, location. Keebs don't scriminate.
We'z coming from da North. 
I WILL live down there.............. one day.


----------



## Hornet22

K80 said:


> You scriminatin on the north or you talkin about a southern/central location?



C'mon bro. Brang da whole fambly. Bout 3n1/2 hr for ya'll. Maybe invite that guy wit the fancy shotgun avy.


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna try to make it but I might have to wear a disguise. I am still wanted in 8 SOWEGA counties.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

South?
Can the location be narrowed down a bit?
what part of what county?

Or do we just ride around and ask where the police have an area  surrounded?

What food to bring

Do we need clothes?

We need a little more info!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> South?
> Can the location be narrowed down a bit?
> what part of what county?
> 
> Or do we just ride around and ask where the police have an area  surrounded?
> 
> What food to bring
> 
> Do we need clothes?
> 
> We need a little more info!


The location and items needed will be sent in private messages to those that are really invited.If you do not receive a pm,then no one likes you
Some will be given the correct location,other will be led to downtown Macon.......or to The Washington County House of Twista and Pancakes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff Raines said:


> ..or to The Washington County House of Twista and Pancakes.


Can I go ahead and get the directions to that one.............you know...........just for reference?


----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff Raines said:


> The location and items needed will be sent in private messages to those that are really invited.If you do not receive a pm,then no one likes you
> Some will be given the correct location,other will be led to downtown Macon.......or to The Washington County House of Twista and Pancakes.



I worked there years ago


----------



## Sterlo58

Count me in. I'll bring the inflatable mud wrastlin pit this time.


----------



## mudracing101

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> South?
> Can the location be narrowed down a bit?
> what part of what county?
> 
> Or do we just ride around and ask where the police have an area  surrounded?
> 
> What food to bring
> 
> Do we need clothes?
> 
> We need a little more info!





Jeff Raines said:


> The location and items needed will be sent in private messages to those that are really invited.If you do not receive a pm,then no one likes you
> Some will be given the correct location,other will be led to downtown Macon.......or to The Washington County House of Twista and Pancakes.


As soon as Keebs gets here i'll get her to put up directions and so forth. She's alot better at that stuff than me. I can tell ya'll for now its right outside of Abbeville. That is unless some one comes up with a better place. There are showers but camping will be pretty much primitive. Last year we shot skeet, and rode four wheelers. There's 400 acres so we will be well off the road.


Sterlo58 said:


> Count me in. I'll bring the inflatable mud wrastlin pit this time.



I'll be bringing atleast 1 bushel of oysters, maybe 2 depending how many commit.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> You scriminatin on the north or you talkin about a southern/central location?


I'll reiterate........... location, south central as in Wilcox county.....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's this shindig gonna take place?


Wilcox county......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> location, location, location. Keebs don't scriminate.
> We'z coming from da North.
> I WILL live down there.............. one day.


AND while you are down, we'll go around & look at some properties if you want!


KyDawg said:


> Gonna try to make it but I might have to wear a disguise. I am still wanted in 8 SOWEGA counties.


which ones this time?


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> South?
> Can the location be narrowed down a bit?
> what part of what county?
> 
> Or do we just ride around and ask where the police have an area  surrounded?
> 
> What food to bring
> 
> Do we need clothes?
> 
> We need a little more info!


Wilcox county............ this was just to see if there is an interest, I will update the OP or start a new thread with details........


Jeff Raines said:


> The location and items needed will be sent in private messages to those that are really invited.If you do not receive a pm,then no one likes you
> Some will be given the correct location,other will be led to downtown Macon.......or to The Washington County House of Twista and Pancakes.


No No: that is NOT how it goes & you dang sho know it!


Sterlo58 said:


> Count me in. I'll bring the inflatable mud wrastlin pit this time.


 Knew we could count on you!


----------



## Hornet22

Sterlo58 said:


> Count me in. I'll bring the inflatable mud wrastlin pit this time.



Good deal. That old cat claw bathtub you had last time was RUFF on the points of contact


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Keebs said:


> I'll reiterate........... location, south central as in Wilcox county.....
> 
> Wilcox county......
> 
> AND while you are down, we'll go around & look at some properties if you want!
> 
> which ones this time?
> 
> Wilcox county............ this was just to see if there is an interest, I will update the OP or start a new thread with details........
> 
> No No: that is NOT how it goes & you dang sho know it!
> 
> Knew we could count on you!



Any chance this will be in Wilcox county?


----------



## Keebs

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any chance this will be in Wilcox county?


No No: go ahead & mark your calendar, no excuses!


----------



## blood on the ground

Hornet22 said:


> Good deal. That old cat claw bathtub you had last time was RUFF on the points of contact



this is going to be a blast  im breakin out the one strap zebra leotard i have, it makes me feel all primitive when im campin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> this is going to be a blast  im breakin out the one strap zebra leotard i have, it makes me feel all primitive when im campin..


So many comments, so little time.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many comments, so little time.



i got exteran ifin you want me ta bring it fer ya


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> this is going to be a blast  im breakin out the one strap zebra leotard i have, it makes me feel all primitive when im campin..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many comments, so little time.





blood on the ground said:


> i got exteran ifin you want me ta bring it fer ya


----------



## K80Shooter

Hornet22 said:


> C'mon bro. Brang da whole fambly. Bout 3n1/2 hr for ya'll. Maybe invite that guy wit the fancy shotgun avy.



Sorry but me and that fancy shotgun will be shooting in a tournament that weekend.

It does sound good though


----------



## Sterlo58

blood on the ground said:


> this is going to be a blast  im breakin out the one strap zebra leotard i have, it makes me feel all primitive when im campin..


----------



## mudracing101

Sterlo58 said:


>



I know, bummer, thats gonna really crash with what you wore last year.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> I know, bummer, thats gonna really crash with what you wore last year.


----------



## blood on the ground

Keebs said:


>


do you need advil? 


Sterlo58 said:


>



whaa? im jus goin Onaturell


----------



## huntinstuff

I'll bring a haybale for that whackjob bbqdude!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Keebs said:


> No No: that is NOT how it goes & you dang sho know it!



.......Bet it will be a great timeI'm on shift that weekend


----------



## Sterlo58

mudracing101 said:


> I know, bummer, thats gonna really crash with what you wore last year.



I don't like to be outdone. 



Keebs said:


>



Hush it


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> do you need advil?
> 
> 
> whaa? im jus goin Onaturell


 yes............. and a blind fold, please!


huntinstuff said:


> I'll bring a haybale for that whackjob bbqdude!


I hope he brangs them cute baby boys of his!


Jeff Raines said:


> .......Bet it will be a great timeI'm on shift that weekend


 we'll have to find someone else to be "behind the scenes" then........


----------



## Sterlo58

huntinstuff said:


> I'll bring a haybale for that whackjob bbqdude!



You will recognize him by the red shirt.


----------



## Keebs

Sterlo58 said:


> I don't like to be outdone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hush it


I have more aloe too!


----------



## Sterlo58

Keebs said:


> I have more aloe too!



SUNSCREEN is at the very top of my list.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Keebs said:


> we'll have to find someone else to be "behind the scenes" then........


.....

Fun times


----------



## Keebs

Sterlo58 said:


> SUNSCREEN is at the very top of my list.





Jeff Raines said:


> .....
> 
> Fun times


 any time with these folks!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Keebs said:


> any time with these folks!



Very true


----------



## Hornet22

Keebs said:


> yes............. and a blind fold, please!
> 
> I hope he brangs them cute baby boys of his!
> 
> we'll have to find someone else to be "behind the scenes" then........



I have a "Responsible Person Letter Of Clearance" from the Bureau of Alkyhol, baccer, firearms an xplosives Dept. Even gots my own lic #. Imma the best candidate for "behind da scene" surpervision. I got this folks.


----------



## blood on the ground

Hornet22 said:


> I have a "Responsible Person Letter Of Clearance" from the Bureau of Alkyhol, baccer, firearms an xplosives Dept. Even gots my own lic #. Imma the best candidate for "behind da scene" surpervision. I got this folks.



brang yer wifes moster truck and we will see if we can get it stuck


----------



## Keebs

Hornet22 said:


> I have a "Responsible Person Letter Of Clearance" from the Bureau of Alkyhol, baccer, firearms an xplosives Dept. Even gots my own lic #. Imma the best candidate for "behind da scene" surpervision. I got this folks.


 Kewl!


blood on the ground said:


> brang yer wifes moster truck and we will see if we can get it stuck


----------



## crackerdave

Far as I know, I'm in. Depends on the $ situation.Them A-rabs are killin' us with their gas prices!


----------



## Hornet22

crackerdave said:


> Far as I know, I'm in. Depends on the $ situation.Them A-rabs are killin' us with their gas prices!



Lemme know for shore, I'll brang yo stuff


----------



## mudracing101

Hornet22 said:


> Lemme know for shore, I'll brang yo stuff



Hey you gonna bring some of them pickled tomaters??


----------



## KyDawg

If i make it I will bring Bacon and country ham.


----------



## Keebs

crackerdave said:


> Far as I know, I'm in. Depends on the $ situation.Them A-rabs are killin' us with their gas prices!


I know what ya mean, just going back & forth to work is breaking me!


Hornet22 said:


> Lemme know for shore, I'll brang yo stuff


 what you plannin on fixin?


KyDawg said:


> If i make it I will bring Bacon and country ham.


 I'll see if I can round up another jar of relish for ya!


----------



## mudracing101

KyDawg said:


> If i make it I will bring Bacon and country ham.



I'll swap ya one of them red bottles thats got 99 wrote on it.


----------



## KyDawg

mudracing101 said:


> I'll swap ya one of them red bottles thats got 99 wrote on it.



I like taking advantage of you in trades.


----------



## flyfisher76544

This aint one of those thangs were Keebs has to run through the mud trying to beat that Spainard in a chicken mask is it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

flyfisher76544 said:


> This aint one of those thangs were Keebs has to run through the mud trying to beat that Spainard in a chicken mask is it?


Maybe....


----------



## lagrangedave

Ya'll can't fool me. I know this is gonna be a surprise birthday party for me.


----------



## flyfisher76544

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe....



Well then, remember to take off your shoes first.


----------



## Jeff C.

blood on the ground said:


> this is going to be a blast  im breakin out the one strap zebra leotard i have, it makes me feel all primitive when im campin..



You may want to reconsider, I know there's gonna be at least one Jaguar there.......and several Cougars!!


----------



## Keebs

flyfisher76544 said:


> This aint one of those thangs were Keebs has to run through the mud trying to beat that Spainard in a chicken mask is it?


 who done squealed?!?!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe....


 don't give nuttin away!


lagrangedave said:


> Ya'll can't fool me. I know this is gonna be a surprise birthday party for me.


 if I find out who leaked it to you, so help me, I'll............ oh wait, when is your birthday?


flyfisher76544 said:


> Well then, remember to take off your shoes first.


 NNNooooooo, he's got web toes & gets some more kinda traction without his shoes!


----------



## K80

My wife was asking what facilities will be available as she will be 6 months prego and the bladder gets kicked frequently at that time.


----------



## mudracing101

K80 said:


> My wife was asking what facilities will be available as she will be 6 months prego and the bladder gets kicked frequently at that time.



There are two bathrooms, and four outdoor showers. They are a lil redneck, but work and have running water. The showers do have hot water, i didnt use the restrooms or showers but some did at the last one. Maybe some one will chime in on how they worked out. When i say outdoor showers they have walls and lock, they are just made of posts and ply wood.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> My wife was asking what facilities will be available as she will be 6 months prego and the bladder gets kicked frequently at that time.





mudracing101 said:


> There are two bathrooms, and four outdoor showers. They are a lil redneck, but work and have running water. The showers do have hot water, i didnt use the restrooms or showers but some did at the last one. Maybe some one will chime in on how they worked out. When i say outdoor showers they have walls and lock, they are just made of posts and ply wood.


 I've been in better and I've been in worse............ ya might want to bring her a 4 wheeler or golf buggy depending on how far ya camp from them.........


----------



## K80

Keebs said:


> I've been in better and I've been in worse............ ya might want to bring her a 4 wheeler or golf buggy depending on how far ya camp from them.........



I might have to get bubba and sissy to ask poppa to use his cart since they have him wrapped around their fingers. 

Women they make everything complicated, even a simple campin trip....


----------



## Hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you gonna bring some of them pickled tomaters??


Good idea


Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, just going back & forth to work is breaking me!
> 
> what you plannin on fixin?
> 
> I'll see if I can round up another jar of relish for ya!


Gimme some ideirs


K80 said:


> I might have to get bubba and sissy to ask poppa to use his cart since they have him wrapped around their fingers.
> 
> Women they make everything complicated, even a simple campin trip....



You do come WELL prepared


----------



## kracker

Jeff C. said:


> You may want to reconsider, I know there's gonna be at least one Jaguar there.......and several Cougars!!


Cougars you say.......hmmmm......may have to recheck my schedule.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well now.  Looks like this old Redneck will be attendin for sho.   Ill load up the riding buggy and shot gun and be heading south that friday. Ifn he wants, ole blood on the ground can attach a rope to the truck and foller me down there.


----------



## K80

Hornet22 said:


> You do come WELL prepared



I don't think I could have fit anything else in that truck, cab or back...

But hey when you got two little ones in tow better safe than sorry. Oh and a good bit of room was taken up by items to fix the brisket with...


----------



## crackerdave

Hornet22 said:


> Lemme know for shore, I'll brang yo stuff


10-4, thanks!
Shoot me a pm and tell me what "stuff!"


----------



## Keebs

Hornet22 said:


> Gimme some ideirs


shoot, ANYTHING you fix will work for me!!!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well now.  Looks like this old Redneck will be attendin for sho.   Ill load up the riding buggy and shot gun and be heading south that friday. Ifn he wants, ole blood on the ground can attach a rope to the truck and foller me down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

We'z gonna bring a couple of cases of skeet. Mud you bring that skeet thrower


----------



## mudracing101

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well now.  Looks like this old Redneck will be attendin for sho.   Ill load up the riding buggy and shot gun and be heading south that friday. Ifn he wants, ole blood on the ground can attach a rope to the truck and foller me down there.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z gonna bring a couple of cases of skeet. Mud you bring that skeet thrower



Yes, i will bring the thrower and a case of skeet.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Do by some chance I nees to bring the sniper rifle along??  Just in case one or two of those yotes should show then selves?????


----------



## blood on the ground

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Do by some chance I nees to bring the sniper rifle along??  Just in case one or two of those yotes should show then selves?????



if yer takin yer motercycle we could ride together an save gas!!! how about dat, ol bloods goin green


----------



## Lukikus2

Darn it. This one was close enough to make it to....but there's gonna be some fancy clothes, flower petals sprinkled and beer cans dragged behind the car that weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground

Lukikus2 said:


> Darn it. This one was close enough to make it to....but there's gonna be some fancy clothes, flower petals sprinkled and beer cans dragged behind the car that weekend.



who's yard you rollin?


----------



## mudracing101

Lukikus2 said:


> Darn it. This one was close enough to make it to....but there's gonna be some fancy clothes, flower petals sprinkled and beer cans dragged behind the car that weekend.



 You'd be better off coming to the oyster shuckin.


----------



## Lukikus2

blood on the ground said:


> who's yard you rollin?



That sounds fun.  Haven't done that in 30 something years. 



mudracing101 said:


> You'd be better off coming to the oyster shuckin.



Uh...Umm  (Don't get me killed)

I did shuck a bushel this weekend and gonna go fry some tonight. Yum.


----------



## crackerdave

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's this shindig gonna take place?



Didn't you read post #1, messkin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

crackerdave said:


> Didn't you read post #1, messkin?


They didn't have that info up when I asked that question, LaGrangian...

Something about going to an ATV park without an ATV just seems sillly to me.


----------



## Keebs

Lukikus2 said:


> Darn it. This one was close enough to make it to....but there's gonna be some fancy clothes, flower petals sprinkled and beer cans dragged behind the car that weekend.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They didn't have that info up when I asked that question, LaGrangian...
> 
> Something about going to an ATV park without an ATV just seems sillly to me.


 I just borrowed whoever's wasn't using theirs at the time...... or walked..............


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They didn't have that info up when I asked that question, LaGrangian...
> 
> Something about going to an ATV park without an ATV just seems sillly to me.



I can bring my two wheeled 250.  If AJ can ride it, surely you can....


----------



## crackerdave

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I can bring my_scoot!_ two wheeled 250.  If AJ can ride it, surely you can....


Remember the old 
Yamaha YZ 250? Man, dem thangs would _scoot!_
Sorry


----------



## Hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They didn't have that info up when I asked that question, LaGrangian...
> 
> Something about going to an ATV park without an ATV just seems sillly to me.



ATV????????

Alkyhol, Terbacker, an MsV.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Ok, So I hope this thing is a gonna happen.  I just locked in on the dates and made SURE I had off then.  Now, I can fudge it a week in or a week out if need be, but any moe than that and I am a pushing my luck.


----------



## mudracing101

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, So I hope this thing is a gonna happen.  I just locked in on the dates and made SURE I had off then.  Now, I can fudge it a week in or a week out if need be, but any moe than that and I am a pushing my luck.



That is the weekend, see ya then


----------



## Hornet22

If da wifeys' list don't quit growin, Imma gointahaveta get a bigger truck, or get K80S to show me how to pack.


----------



## Sterlo58

Wassup ? Can we get a roll call ?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

One


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mebbe


----------



## Hornet22

Redneck Maguiver said:


> One



too, to, two


----------



## Sterlo58

Do I hear three ? 

Can I get a four ?


----------



## Jeff C.

Sterlo58 said:


> Do I hear three ?
> 
> Can I get a four ?



You goin down Sterlo? I'mon need someone to help me unload


----------



## Sterlo58

Jeff C. said:


> You goin down Sterlo? I'mon need someone to help me unload



You might need a forklift and loading dock. 

I hope to be there Jeffro. I am planning to unless my new job dictates otherwise.


----------



## RowdyCountry

Got a maybe with an I sure hope so here from the new guy and the wife. She is off on weekends and I should be off but my work is unpredictable.   This take place literally about ten miles from my house.   I would love to get to meet some of yall.


----------



## Jeff C.

Sterlo58 said:


> You might need a forklift and loading dock.
> 
> I hope to be there Jeffro. I am planning to unless my new job dictates otherwise.



What? You did a fine job without it last time! 



RowdyCountry said:


> Got a maybe with an I sure hope so here from the new guy and the wife. She is off on weekends and I should be off but my work is unpredictable.   This take place literally about ten miles from my house.   I would love to get to meet some of yall.



Just some of us?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe




Change that to a "no", my weekend to work. 





RowdyCountry said:


> Got a maybe with an I sure hope so here from the new guy and the wife. She is off on weekends and I should be off but my work is unpredictable.   This take place literally about ten miles from my house.   I would love to get to meet some of yall.





Rowdy you'll have a BLAST, some of the finest folks I've ever met and proud to call them friends !!


----------



## mudracing101

FIVE


----------



## mudracing101




----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> FIVE


 easier to talk to a few than a couple dozen...........


----------



## Keebs

Just as an "FYI"......... our very own Sharpblades has graciously donated a few items to be randomly given away at our gathering............... and I am hoping his schedule even allows him to join us as some point!


----------



## blood on the ground

I never get invited to things like this!


----------



## Nicodemus

I won`t be able to make this one.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t be able to make this one.



Awe maaannnn.   Now whos gonna show me how to skin a gator??  Ifn I had a gator to skin?  So to speak....


----------



## blood on the ground

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Awe maaannnn.   Now whos gonna show me how to skin a gator??  Ifn I had a gator to skin?  So to speak....



he is upset cause i didn't get a invite.. thats all


----------



## mudracing101

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited to things like this!



You can come and bring your pank 4 wheeler, there's 450 acres to wreck..... i mean ride.


----------



## mudracing101

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t be able to make this one.



Thats too bad , i've got a small bottle of your flavor.


----------



## Jeff C.

Keebs said:


> Just as an "FYI"......... our very own Sharpblades has graciously donated a few items to be randomly given away at our gathering............... and I am hoping his schedule even allows him to join us as some point!


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> I never get invited to things like this!


 git you & the kids a bag packed & come ON!!!


Nicodemus said:


> I won`t be able to make this one.


 we might have to just have a convoy come over to the Indian Festival, huh?


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Awe maaannnn.   Now whos gonna show me how to skin a gator??  Ifn I had a gator to skin?  So to speak....


he'll have his cell phone on him, he can walk us through it, if the need arises.............. I wonder if it's gonna be a full moon again?


mudracing101 said:


> You can come and bring your pank 4 wheeler, there's 450 acres to wreck..... i mean ride.


----------



## blood on the ground

Keebs said:


> git you & the kids a bag packed & come ON!!!
> 
> we might have to just have a convoy come over to the Indian Festival, huh?
> 
> he'll have his cell phone on him, he can walk us through it, if the need arises.............. I wonder if it's gonna be a full moon again?



good idy ... leave the wife at home... thanks keebs!


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> good idy ... leave the wife at home... thanks keebs!


 NNNnnoooooo, she's gotta brang da cookies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Keebs said:


> NNNnnoooooo, she's gotta brang da cookies!!!!!!!!!!!



special brownies


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Keebs;

he'll have his cell phone on him said:


> Nope on the full moon ( in da sky anyway)


----------



## Keebs

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Nope on the full moon ( in da sky anyway)


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> special brownies


 those too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Keebs said:


> Who'd be interested in a southern/central get together?
> April 12, 13 & 14???
> 
> Unless someone has a better/different location, this will be held at Soggy Bottom ATV Park, Abbeville, GA.
> 5966 American Legion Rd Abbeville Georgia 31001
> Showers & Restrooms, but primitive camping.  $10 a head whether you stay to eat or come for the whole weekend, this goes to the landowner, flat one time fee.  Last year we shot skeet, rode 4 wheelers and of course ate lots of food!
> For those that do not camp, the closest motel/hotel is about 17 miles away, depending on which way you come in/want to go, there are motels in Eastman, Hawkinsville, Cordele, Ashburn and Fitzgerald.
> 
> The food situation is the same as other gatherings, community meal on Saturday at lunch, pot luck.



If those dates hold..........Well there is a possibility we may be there!!.........Just have to check with the one that manages me to make sure that we don't have a hunt test we need to be at that weekend!!

Are campers allowed??.........Without hookups??


----------



## Sterlo58

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If those dates hold..........Well there is a possibility we may be there!!.........Just have to check with the one that manages me to make sure that we don't have a hunt test we need to be at that weekend!!
> 
> Are campers allowed??.........Without hookups??



yep. Heck...if you can pull it , just bring it on bro.


----------



## Hornet22

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If those dates hold..........Well there is a possibility we may be there!!.........Just have to check with the one that manages me to make sure that we don't have a hunt test we need to be at that weekend!!
> 
> Are campers allowed??.........Without hookups??



Yep, there'll be several folks there that won't be wit anybody. C'mon


----------



## crackerdave

blood on the ground said:


> special brownies




Luvs me summa dem special brownies!!

What can I brang, Keebs?


----------



## Keebs

crackerdave said:


> Luvs me summa dem special brownies!!
> 
> What can I brang, Keebs?


Anything you want, you know this bunch, we'll try anything once!
Plus we aren't the *organized* type neither, if we have it, we'll use it, if we don't we'll improvise!


----------



## turtlebug

Well put us down for....

Tater Salad
Grape salad
Blueberry Pretzel stuff


----------



## Sterlo58

Got a 3 1/2 hour drive. Not sure if I will be down friday or saturday AM. Hate to set up a tent in the dark. Will bring food of some sort.


----------



## Hornet22

Sterlo58 said:


> Got a 3 1/2 hour drive. Not sure if I will be down friday or saturday AM. Hate to set up a tent in the dark. Will bring food of some sort.



Know what you mea, gonna get off a lil early and get there before dark if all works out rite.


----------



## turtlebug

Sterlo58 said:


> Got a 3 1/2 hour drive. Not sure if I will be down friday or saturday AM. Hate to set up a tent in the dark. Will bring food of some sort.



It's right at 2 hours for us but we're only going for the day on Saturday. Probably get there around 10 or so and then leave about 4.

It'll just me be me and Fishbait so we'll have to come back home to check on Mini-Me.


----------



## TNGIRL

Here it is!!! thanks for the heads up keebs. 
I hate it but there's just tooooo many directions I have to go this particular weekend. I know I won't make it. Hope someone takes lots of incriminating (bad) pictures to post!!!!!
And ya'll have a safe and great time together!!!!!
And don't nobody talk REALLY bad about me OKAY?????????


----------



## Keebs

TNGIRL said:


> Here it is!!! thanks for the heads up keebs.
> I hate it but there's just tooooo many directions I have to go this particular weekend. I know I won't make it. Hope someone takes lots of incriminating (bad) pictures to post!!!!!
> And ya'll have a safe and great time together!!!!!
> And don't nobody talk REALLY bad about me OKAY?????????


   but, but, but, but TOOOOMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58

TNGIRL said:


> Here it is!!! thanks for the heads up keebs.
> I hate it but there's just tooooo many directions I have to go this particular weekend. I know I won't make it. Hope someone takes lots of incriminating (bad) pictures to post!!!!!
> And ya'll have a safe and great time together!!!!!
> And don't nobody talk REALLY bad about me OKAY?????????



Can't promise nuthin girl.


----------



## Hornet22

Gettin close


----------



## mudracing101

Alright, so far i'll bring a bushel of oysters for the campfire snacks. Box of crackers and some sausage to grill. For Sat. lunch i'll get the ole lady to make some of that potato/bacon/cheesey stuff. If all goes well i'll be there Friday afternoon prob. around 7.
I'll have my skeet thrower and a box of skeet if any one wants to waste some shells Sat.


----------



## Sterlo58

unexpected challenges are gunna keep us in north Georgia this weekend. I really hate to miss yall but will have to shoot for the next get together.


----------



## Hornet22

Sterlo58 said:


> unexpected challenges are gunna keep us in north Georgia this weekend. I really hate to miss yall but will have to shoot for the next get together.



 PM comin yo way.


----------



## Keebs

Hornet22 said:


> Gettin close


getttin excited too! I got a new toy to bring!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Alright, so far i'll bring a bushel of oysters for the campfire snacks. Box of crackers and some sausage to grill. For Sat. lunch i'll get the ole lady to make some of that potato/bacon/cheesey stuff. If all goes well i'll be there Friday afternoon prob. around 7.
> I'll have my skeet thrower and a box of skeet if any one wants to waste some shells Sat.


I'm fixin up a couple fatty's for you to try and not sure what else, other than a sauce & crackers for the oysters too................ oh and I'm taking Friday off!


Sterlo58 said:


> unexpected challenges are gunna keep us in north Georgia this weekend. I really hate to miss yall but will have to shoot for the next get together.


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> getttin excited too! I got a new toy to bring!!!
> 
> I'm fixin up a couple fatty's for you to try and not sure what else, other than a sauce & crackers for the oysters too................ oh and I'm taking Friday off!



Youre brangin some fatty's???  Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wont be the only one there


----------



## Hornet22

Fatties are good around da fire.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Youre brangin some fatty's???  Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wont be the only one there





Hornet22 said:


> Fatties are good around da fire.


 you taught me that!


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> getttin excited too! I got a new toy to bring!!!
> 
> I'm fixin up a couple fatty's for you to try and not sure what else, other than a sauce & crackers for the oysters too................ oh and I'm taking Friday off!



I gotta work Friday but i'll try to be locked and loaded Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum




----------



## Da Possum

wasn't even trying


----------



## Hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> I gotta work Friday but i'll try to be locked and loaded Thursday afternoon.



Me too


----------



## hogtrap44

Hornet22 said:


> Me too



I have to work too, if off on Sat, may go cottonmouth hunting. Would like to eat those good grocerys. Need a portable Yak Sak.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well, fate has thrown me a knuckle ball.  2 guys have left me high and dry and another has called in this morning for emergency vacation.  So unless a miracle happens, I am stuck working.

May have to come down with some 48 hour debilitating disorder myself.  I hate it when my plans get busted.


----------



## Jeff C.

Y'all startin to worry me!! Nobody gonna be there to help me unload......


----------



## Hornet22

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all startin to worry me!! Nobody gonna be there to help me unload......



Looks like me an you an mudro gonna be shuckin ersters an pullin a bunch of butt


----------



## Da Possum

Hornet22 said:


> Looks like me an you an mudro gonna be shuckin ersters an pullin a bunch of butt



Perverts


----------



## Hornet22

hdm03 said:


> Perverts



Jealous there lil feller


----------



## Jeff C.

Hornet22 said:


> Looks like me an you an mudro gonna be shuckin ersters an pullin a bunch of butt



Cain't wait!!  



hdm03 said:


> Perverts



We'z good at it too!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Jealous there lil feller



Mhmm!


----------



## mudracing101

Hornet22 said:


> Looks like me an you an mudro gonna be shuckin ersters an pullin a bunch of butt






Jeff C. said:


> Y'all startin to worry me!! Nobody gonna be there to help me unload......


Crowd is gettin slim but more for us



hdm03 said:


> Perverts



Dont be hatin


----------



## crackerdave

So......how many besides me will be there Friday? Don't _make_ me set up on a stump and cry th' blues all by my lonesome!

Looking forward to this un ! What time do duh shuckin' an' jivin' gone be?


----------



## mudracing101

crackerdave said:


> So......how many besides me will be there Friday? Don't _make_ me set up on a stump and cry th' blues all by my lonesome!
> 
> Looking forward to this un ! What time do duh shuckin' an' jivin' gone be?



Late Friday afternoon for me, prob. around 7:30


----------



## Da Possum

I just got invited to this a few minutes ago


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> Who'd be interested in a southern/central get together?
> April 12, 13 & 14???
> 
> Unless someone has a better/different location, this will be held at Soggy Bottom ATV Park, Abbeville, GA.
> 5966 American Legion Rd Abbeville Georgia 31001
> Showers & Restrooms, but primitive camping.  $10 a head whether you stay to eat or come for the whole weekend, this goes to the landowner, flat one time fee.  Last year we shot skeet, rode 4 wheelers and of course ate lots of food!
> For those that do not camp, the closest motel/hotel is about 17 miles away, depending on which way you come in/want to go, there are motels in Eastman, Hawkinsville, Cordele, Ashburn and Fitzgerald.
> 
> The food situation is the same as other gatherings, community meal on Saturday at lunch, pot luck.





hdm03 said:


> I just got invited to this a few minutes ago



I think you was invited on 2-27-2013 at 12:35PM, see above


----------



## Da Possum

mudracing101 said:


> I think you was invited on 2-27-2013 at 12:35PM, see above



I don't see my name in that there post


----------



## mudracing101

hdm03 said:


> I don't see my name in that there post



Its ok lil fellar, next time you read "Who'd" that includes you


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Well, exhausted efforts with epic fail.  Looks like I am stuck close to work gang.  And I sure was needing this get away.   

Ya'll have a Great time and take plenty of pics.


----------



## mudracing101

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, exhausted efforts with epic fail.  Looks like I am stuck close to work gang.  And I sure was needing this get away.
> 
> Ya'll have a Great time and take plenty of pics.



Sorry to hear that. Next time


----------



## Jeff C.

crackerdave said:


> So......how many besides me will be there Friday? Don't _make_ me set up on a stump and cry th' blues all by my lonesome!
> 
> Looking forward to this un ! What time do duh shuckin' an' jivin' gone be?





mudracing101 said:


> Late Friday afternoon for me, prob. around 7:30



I'm hopin to get there before Mud, Dave! I've got to pick up a rental car @ noon at the ATL airport, go home and load up, try to figger out what I'm fergettin and head out. About a 2-2.5 hr drive for me. I'm thinkin around 5-5:30p


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Getting ready. We've got a 3.5 or so hour drive and leaving bout 2:00. See ya'll there.


----------



## Sterlo58

I hope yall have a blast.


----------



## Keebs

A Blast doesn't even begin to describe it!  I'm working on the pics now!


----------



## Sterlo58

Keebs said:


> A Blast doesn't even begin to describe it!  I'm working on the pics now!



PICS KEEBS....PLEEZE.


----------



## Keebs

Sterlo58 said:


> PICS KEEBS....PLEEZE.


I'm sifting through about 100 of them making sure I won't get in truble!


----------



## sinclair1

On my way, be there in a minute.


----------



## Keebs

sinclair1 said:


> On my way, be there in a minute.


 ohwait!  We're not there anymore!


----------



## Keebs

ok, here's a teaser........... can you say OYSTERS???


----------



## Keebs

Talk about a story tellers best friend, Hornett KNOWS how to help *embellish* a story!


----------



## Keebs

One of the best story tellers around!Really!


----------



## Keebs

REally!!


----------



## Keebs

A quick shout out & thanks to Sharpblades.........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7757941&posted=1#post7757941


----------



## mrs. hornet22

And yes............ I lost another cup. 

Just glad Keebs posted that pic of H22 holding it last and NOT me.


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And yes............ I lost another cup.
> 
> Just glad Keebs posted that pic of _*H22 holding it last *_and NOT me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And yes............ I lost another cup.
> 
> Just glad Keebs posted that pic of H22 holding it last and NOT me.









I'm still missing a coozie . . .


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm still missing a coozie . . .


 the bottle one, right?


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And yes............ I lost another cup.
> 
> Just glad Keebs posted that pic of H22 holding it last and NOT me.





Keebs said:


>



Ok, just got a pic message from a friend, gonna post it here but it seems someone seen that cup.  Its ok. I think the Beva liked it so much its going on the road with him. He told me he would return it after he was thru with it.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, just got a pic message from a friend, gonna post it here but it seems someone seen that cup.  Its ok. I think the Beva liked it so much its going on the road with him. He told me he would return it after he was thru with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 726019


 Da Thief!!!!!!!! I KNew I didn't like that boy!  I'm fighting with "His People" right now about posting his picture! I told them "It's MY Camera, so there for it's MY Picture"............ don't worry, I'll get it posted yet!


----------



## mudracing101

I looked at my phone and the only pic i got is the one of the alligator. So no posting pics for me. I was going to get a pic of that Turkey so Bama and Tbug could see it, but when i got close he hauled butt. I chased him cross that back field but i didnt know turkeys could run that fast. You should of heard the girls laughing at me trying to catch that turkey


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> I looked at my phone and the only pic i got is the one of the alligator. So no posting pics for me. I was going to get a pic of that Turkey so Bama and Tbug could see it, but when i got close he hauled butt. I chased him cross that back field but i didnt know turkeys could run that fast. You should of heard the girls laughing at me trying to catch that turkey


 I would've paid money to watch that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, just got a pic message from a friend, gonna post it here but it seems someone seen that cup.  Its ok. I think the Beva liked it so much its going on the road with him. He told me he would return it after he was thru with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 726019



My cup gonna be famous! Da Beav said he was gonna use it in his next concert.


----------



## Hankus

Buncha


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My cup gonna be famous! Da Beav said he was gonna use it in his next concert.


well, his folks betta give me permission to post my pics or I'm gonna have a hissy fit!


Hankus said:


> Buncha


buncha whut? Wood Makers?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Anybody else notice how pretty Da Beav's hand is



You can tell he aint neva worked for a livin.


----------



## mudracing101

Hankus said:


> Buncha



Buncha idjits without any fishing rods were what we was.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Buncha idjits without any fishing rods were what we was.


that too!  See, we need to go ahead & start making our list NOW!


----------



## Sterlo58

Dang looks like yall bunch a idjuts had another great time. Next year can yall move it about an hour in my direction.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang looks like yall bunch a idjuts had another great time. Next year can yall move it about an hour in my direction.


----------



## mudracing101

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang looks like yall bunch a idjuts had another great time. Next year can yall move it about an hour in my direction.



Sure, find us a place where we can build a bon fire, wood included, drink, ride four wheelers, fish, shoot guns, have some power, showers , toilets and we are in like Flynn


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Sure, find us a place where we can build a bon fire, wood included, drink, ride four wheelers, fish, shoot guns, have some power, showers , toilets and we are in like Flynn


don't forget, only $10 per person for the whole weekend!


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> don't forget, only $10 per person for the whole weekend!



Well thats the sucky part till i had that 1500 dollar shower, ask Chris he'll know what ya mean.


----------



## mudracing101

I wasnt even trying


----------



## Sterlo58

Keebs said:


> don't forget, only $10 per person for the whole weekend!



I hear ya. Just wish the price of gas to get there didn't require a bank loan.


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Well thats the sucky part till i had that 1500 dollar shower, ask Chris he'll know what ya mean.





mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt even trying





Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya. Just wish the price of gas to get there didn't require a bank loan.


 Honey, I KNOW what you mean!


----------



## crackerdave

Hate I missed another one, but my truck is seriously ill.Headed for intensive care Thursday.
Glad yawl had a good time and good weather!


----------



## Keebs

crackerdave said:


> Hate I missed another one, but my truck is seriously ill.Headed for intensive care Thursday.
> Glad yawl had a good time and good weather!


Mine is in need too - - fuel pump going AND transmission trouble!
Hope you can make it next year!


----------



## Keebs

Here's "da baby" meeting Unc Jeff!


----------



## Keebs

chillin & talking on a beautiful Saturday afternoon......


----------



## Keebs

Time to check out the fatty.............. I made a couple and chief put them on the smoker for me.............


----------



## Keebs

Oyster shuckin time!!!


----------



## Keebs

And a group photo.............


----------



## Jeff C.

Keebs said:


> And a group photo.............


----------



## Keebs

Ok, I'm getting excited, I *MAY* be able to release some more pictures soon!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22

Keebs said:


> Ok, I'm getting excited, I *MAY* be able to release some more pictures soon!!!!!!



I just knew wen we retained your services as our "Woody's Agent" that we had made da right choice.


----------



## Keebs

Hornet22 said:


> I just knew wen we retained your services as our "Woody's Agent" that we had made da right choice.


 If I'da known the head ache it was gonna be I would have declined...........sheesh, talk about drama............ and legaleeze stuff, good thing I've stayed at a Holiday Inn before!


----------



## Jeff C.

Keebs said:


> Ok, I'm getting excited, I *MAY* be able to release some more pictures soon!!!!!!



Hurrup!!


----------



## Keebs

Jeff C. said:


> Hurrup!!


Waiting on the final ruling of the "Legaleeze Department"..........sheesh theyz draggin their feet & STILL wanting *contributions* on top of it all!


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> Waiting on the final ruling of the "Legaleeze Department"..........sheesh theyz draggin their feet & STILL wanting *contributions* on top of it all!



Hey we the ones with the pics , they should pay us


----------



## Keebs

mudracing101 said:


> Hey we the ones with the pics , they should pay us


 why didn't *I* think of that??????????? Ok, lets see what happens, ya'll don't advertize these too much now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Poor kid, didn't even know what KeebsMudfest was all about!


----------



## Hornet22

Hope Strang don't git too jealous. But, he were invited too. The Kang gotter done. It's good to be frins wit da Kang.


----------



## Jeff C.

Hornet22 said:


> Hope Strang don't git too jealous. But, he were invited too. The Kang gotter done. It's good to be frins wit da Kang.



Strang gonna be mad!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Keebs said:


> why didn't *I* think of that??????????? Ok, lets see what happens, ya'll don't advertize these too much now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kid, didn't even know what KeebsMudfest was all about!



Da Beav! He was fun to be around until it got passed his bedtime. Hope he takes good care of my cuppy.


----------



## mudracing101

Keebs said:


> why didn't *I* think of that??????????? Ok, lets see what happens, ya'll don't advertize these too much now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor kid, didn't even know what KeebsMudfest was all about!


I told them i called the Beva and he would be there, but did they show up ,,,, no!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Da Beav! He was fun to be around until it got passed his bedtime. Hope he takes good care of my cuppy.



He sent me some mo pics of your cup, i'll get em posted for ya ,.... your cup havin the time of its life


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Hey Strang, hdm03 and Rydert............................ See what ya'll missed.

Jealous


Heads up, he said he'd be back next year!


----------



## Keebs

He even got the guys to sing with him!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs

Once they got warmed up, man-oh-man, did they put on a show!


----------



## mudracing101

Jeff sang bass, Justin sang tenor...


----------



## Da Possum

Keebs said:


> Once they got warmed up, man-oh-man, did they put on a show!



That Jeff fella gives me the creeps.....


----------



## stringmusic




----------



## mrs. hornet22

hdm03 said:


> That Jeff fella gives me the creeps.....





stringmusic said:


>



Oh, ya'll just jealous.


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, ya'll just jealous.



Yep, while Strang and hdm03 just have pics and such, Hornet actually got to hold his hand.


----------



## quinn

Man it looks like y'all had a blast! Next year maybe he'll bring some of his posse with him!


----------



## Keebs

quinn said:


> Man it looks like y'all had a blast! Next year maybe he'll bring some of his posse with him!


 He's got the *Mudslingers* what more could he want?!?!


----------



## stringmusic

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, ya'll just jealous.



I'll be the first to admit I'm very jealous. If I would have known da beva was comin' I would have been hidin' in da bushes, watchin......waitin'......


----------



## Jeff C.

hdm03 said:


> That Jeff fella gives me the creeps.....



I wanna go fo a ride on da back of your Harley!!


----------



## Keebs

Jeff C. said:


> I wanna go fo a ride on da back of your Harley!!


No No: he don't have a harley, he has a scoota!


----------



## Keebs

stringmusic said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm very jealous. If I would have known da beva was comin' I would have been hidin' in da bushes, watchin......waitin'......


you WERE told!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett




----------



## Sterlo58

Dang...yall done ruined the whole Keebsmudfest thang by tainting it with Beva stuff.


----------



## Hornet22

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...yall done ruined the whole Keebsmudfest thang by tainting it with Beva stuff.



He were mighty upset his good buddy KNeil wasn't there


----------

